# Tender removal help and/or exploded view of Bachmann Climax



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi all,
I just aquired a Bachmann climax and was thinking about converting it to R/C battery.
I was trying to get the tender off to see how much space was inside... but didn't see any screws under the frame.
Any help would be great! If some one has an exploded view (don't know if one exists) would also be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Have you got the instruction book for it?

That has some exploded views at the back. Here is what to do - look at the tender top, at the front, near to the cab: there are a couple of water flow valves there on the tender top plate - with care and using a fine screwdriver take them off - they are just a tight fit, under them are a couple of screws, take them out and the tender shell should lift off.

I have sent you in a PM the view concerned showing the bits. for some reason I could not reduce the scan down to 800 pixels wide - it stayed at 1476 wide! So it has gone in the PM


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
To add to Peter's answer.
You will have to pull the sand lines at the back of the tender as the tender shell 
has to tilt up in the front to let the hooks at the rear release.
Rick Marty


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks for emailing the diagram and the additional information.
I emailed Bachmann and got a call back from Irv.
We send he would mail me copies of the diagrams and explained what I need to do.

I thinking about adding a sound card and converting to battery R/C. Do you know if anyone has done this? Not much room to have it be self contained.
I read somewhee about adding an oil bunker to the top of the tender. Do you know if I would get extra space by doing this?
Thanks for your help.
Russ


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The oil bunker sits on top of the tender and doesn't grant much more than a 1/2 of airspace between the tank top and the oil tank top. I have put Airwire, P5 and a speaker in my Climax. I put the battery in the firebox. some people put the battery in the boiler. 

Terry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done many Climaxi with battery R/C and sound. 

If I was doing it again I would try Li-Ion batteries to save space. 
A bunker would definitely add more room. I would make the bunker as large a footprint as possible and glue it permanently to the tender shell. I would also cut out the top of the tender shell to gain unobstructed space.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ -

If you click on my name below, it will take you to my page on Dean Whipple's excellent website - 4LargeScale.com[/b]. Take a look at the last item under the _"How To"_ dropdown menu to see how I installed a Li-ion battery, Phoenix P-5 sound card and AirWire receiver/decoder in my B'mann Climax. Then look under_ "Engines"_ to see the finished product. Good luck and have fun with yours.


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

Again... 
Thanks everyone for the suggestions and ideas. 

Jack... 
I spent a few hours looking at your site. 
You do amazing detail work. 
The photos of your Climax conversion are very helpful. 
Thanks, 
Russ


----------

